# what song was number one when you were born?



## Sam (Jun 13, 2005)

your birthday has to have been after 1952 for this to work, heres the link

http://thisdayinmus.demonweb.co.uk/member/birthdayno1.php

I got Groovy Kind Of Love - Phil Collins


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2005)

Hanky Panky - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 14, 2005)

Somethin' Stupid--Nancy and Frank Sinatra (US Charts)....Puppet On A String--Sandie Shaw (UK Charts)


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2005)

US I Hear A Symphony - The Supremes
 UK The Carnival Is Over - The Seekers


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ballad of the Green Berets-SGT Barry Sadler


----------



## Jaymeister (Jun 14, 2005)

When Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## Drac (Jun 14, 2005)

GREAT POST AND LINK...unfortunatly I was born before they started keeping records..When I was 18 the number #1 song was "Can't get enough of your love" by Barry White...


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 14, 2005)

Best Of My Love - The Emotions


----------



## Brother John (Jun 14, 2005)

"American Pie" By Don McLean


Bye Bye Miss American Pie.....

I guess.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Gemini (Jun 14, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> "American Pie" By Don McLean
> 
> Your Brother
> John


LOL. My 7, 9 and 11 year olds just discovered that song. They sing it in the car everday! (Much like when it was released). I had to explain the lyrics to them.

I feel very old. "The Purple People Eater" - Sheb Wooley. 

Who is Sheb Wooley :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2005)

Sugar Shack - Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 14, 2005)

Birth - The Green Door - Jim Lowe

18th birthday - You Aint Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive
 :ultracool


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> When Doves Cry - Prince


thats one of my sister's. you must be about the same age.

kenpodoc - NICE theme song for life! I'll find out what mine is in 16 months lol


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jun 14, 2005)

rock around the clock, Bill Halley and the comets


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


OK I guess I am pretty much in the middle when it comes to age.

But man some of you guys are young.  Prince was playing while I was in High School.

V/R

Rick


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jun 14, 2005)

boy this really makes you think about your age,


----------



## Miles (Jun 14, 2005)

"My Girl" by The Temptations.

Neat idea!

Miles


----------



## Gene Williams (Jun 14, 2005)

Ghost Riders in the Sky by Vaughn Monroe


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 14, 2005)

Best Of My Love - The Emotions

That's too bad, I was hoping something not disco.


----------



## lulflo (Jun 14, 2005)

Disco Lady - Johnnie Taylor.

 I guess I should get this one...to hear it for the first time?


----------



## pesilat (Jun 14, 2005)

Mine - May 24, 1971 - was Brown Sugar by the Rolling Stones.

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2005)

The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight (kinda apt when you think about it...  )

Rick, you have a KICK *** song! I'm envious! 

Ceicei, yours is kinda apt too... I'll e-mail you the lyrics... heh.

In time to edit ... #1 song 9 months before was by the Marcels "Blue Moon".... but don't think *that* has anything to do with it... my parents are deaf ... :lol:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 14, 2005)

If we want to get to the real root of the problem we would look at what is the number one song was nine months before you we born.

Mine is 

Love Is Blue - Paul Mauriat

That explains everything.

artyon:  :roflmao:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm too old, so I tried my 18th birthday.  Letter in the box or something like that by the Topps.  Don't remember the tune, but vaguely the title.  Blue Velvet was the theme song for our prom though.  I think that was more popular. TW


----------



## Jaymeister (Jun 15, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> thats one of my sister's. you must be about the same age.


4th of July 1984, which makes me almost 21


----------



## Shu2jack (Jun 15, 2005)

Up Where We Belong- Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Ray (Jun 15, 2005)

At the Hop; by Danny & the Juniors.  Jan 1958.

Man, that sure seems like a long time ago...but it really wasn't...


----------



## ginshun (Jun 15, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> 4th of July 1984, which makes me almost 21


 My daughter was born on the 4th of July too.


 Back to me though.  Shining Star - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## redfang (Jun 15, 2005)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 15, 2005)

Nine Months before my birthday - 11/13/1976 - Island Girl - Elton John
My birthday 8/13/1976 - Don't Go Breaking my Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee
My 18th birthday - 8/13/1994 - Stay - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I'm too old, so I tried my 18th birthday. Letter in the box or something like that by the Topps. Blue Velvet was the theme song for our prom though.


 I'm with you Tiger Woman (too old) !!!!!!! This is stupid!! .... at least get a site that goes back for us cool dudes and dudets!!!!  At least Bobby Vinton had a cool song for your Prom.... our was magic carpet ride!!

  I tried my 18th as well (supposed Life theme) and got..... I'll be there... the Jacksons..... oh brother.... sheesh!!

 I even went to the UK and tried and it said it didn't start until November '52 [I'm October 28, 52] ... again... this is a stupid thread.... Bah.... Humbug!!:whip:

  Samantha.... I'm gonna get you!!


----------



## Kempogeek (Jun 15, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> The Tokens - The Lion Sleeps Tonight (kinda apt when you think about it...  )
> 
> Rick, you have a KICK *** song! I'm envious!
> 
> ...


Im with you MACaver. I was born after "Penny Lane" fell from #1 on the US charts and before "All You Need Is Love" reached the top spot. So I was stuck with Frank Sinatra, with all due respect but he's not my cup of tea. At least I was born the year "Sgt. Pepper" was released so that's a consolation. Although I will admit that "Revolver" is my all time fave.....I tried my 18th b-day and got "One More Night" --Phil Collins (US) and GAG "We Are The World"--USA For Africa (UK). Well one out of two isn't bad.......Steve


----------



## bdparsons (Jun 15, 2005)

That'll Be the Day by The Crickets

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## SwedishChef (Jun 15, 2005)

"I think I love you" by the Partidge family.


----------



## bignick (Jun 15, 2005)

Date of Birth:  Footloose - Kenny Loggins
9 Months Prior: The Reflex - Duran Duran
18th birthday: Aint It Funny - Jennifer Lopez :barf:


----------



## Sam (Jun 15, 2005)

Jaymeister said:
			
		

> 4th of July 1984, which makes me almost 21


yeah, her birthday is the 10th of july.


and golden dragon - if you actually read anything on the site, they didnt have billboard charts before those dates. So they cant see what the number one song was.

I doubt your gonna get me - ture, you've trained longer than I've been alive, but I have a feeling that I could run faster than you... hehehe


----------



## bignick (Jun 15, 2005)

The thing you don't realize is that you don't get to be that high of a level martial artists without some minions at your disposal....


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 16, 2005)

Honeycomb - Jimmie Rogers


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jun 16, 2005)

Wild Wild West - The Escape Club


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 16, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> yeah, her birthday is the 10th of july.
> 
> 
> and golden dragon - if you actually read anything on the site, they didnt have billboard charts before those dates. So they cant see what the number one song was.
> ...




Don't poke at the Dragon he has resources all over just let him sleep.


----------



## donald (Jun 18, 2005)

January 6th 1963

"There I've Said It Again" performed by Bobby Vinton. I've never even heard of this song!  I thought it would be something kewl. Ya know, by The Righteous Brothers, or Ronnie Specter, but The Polish Prince! Oiy!!!!!

 :vu:


----------



## donald (Jun 18, 2005)

I am sooooo thankful for all the old foggies, er I mean elderly people on here. I thought mine was bad(Bobby Vinton)but Sheb Wooley!!! WooooHooo older folks ROCK!!!!!


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 18, 2005)

SOmetimes I feel so old that I didn't think Music was invented when I was born but....

The Top 10 on the charts Were,,,

Breaking Up Is Hard to Do - Neil Sedaka (#1)
Can't Help Falling in Love - Elvis Presley (#2)
All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee (#3)
Break it to Me Gently - Brenda Lee (#4)
Ahab, the Arab - Ray Stevens (#5)
Al Di La' - Emilio Pericoli (#6)
Johnny Get Angry - Joanie Sommers (#7)
P.T. 109 - Jimmy Dean (#8)
Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles (#9)
Love Came to Me - Dion (#10)
 I have them all in an old year book... WOW Am I Old :idunno:


----------



## Gemini (Jun 18, 2005)

donald said:
			
		

> I am sooooo thankful for all the old foggies, er I mean elderly people on here. I thought mine was bad(Bobby Vinton)but Sheb Wooley!!! WooooHooo older folks ROCK!!!!!


  Hey, Hey now! Easy young fella. From one donald to another, I only have ya by 5 years. :uhyeah:


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 18, 2005)

Brother Louie - Stories (US)
Young Love - Donny Osmond (UK)

What were people thinking?


----------



## Paul B (Jun 18, 2005)

Birthdate..."You Ain't Seen Nothin Yet" by BTO

SWEET!

Life's Theme is "The End of the Road" by Boyz II Men?!?!  :lol:


----------



## bustr (Jun 18, 2005)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees

Damn we got some old people on here!


----------



## Sam (Jun 19, 2005)

bustr said:
			
		

> Damn we got some old people on here!


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 4, 2005)

Birthdate (both countries): U.S.-  "Convoy" by C.W. McCall
                                     U.K.-  "Bohemian Rhapsody" by Queen

Life's theme song:  "Hero" by Mariah Carey


----------



## BaiKaiGuy (Jul 4, 2005)

US: American Pie, Don McClean

UK:
I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing - The New Seekers


----------



## mj_lover (Jul 4, 2005)

U.S. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker

U.K. Two Tribes - Frankie Goes To Hollywood 

neat link sam!


----------



## Shodan (Jul 4, 2005)

Superstition- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 4, 2005)

Im still waiting -  Diana Ross


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 4, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Ballad of the Green Berets-SGT Barry Sadler



i got that on disk if you'd like to have it for your next b-day party :supcool: 

Slow Dancing-- Andy Gibb


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 4, 2005)

Stayin' Alive - The BeeGee's. I feel old....


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 4, 2005)

One Sweet Day - Mariah Carey and Boys II Men was my 18th B-day.

O.K....that doesn't make me feel as old. Is your 19th B-day your "life theme" or something?  :idunno:


----------



## Sam (Jul 4, 2005)

no, but your 18th birthday is supposed to be your life theme


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello,

UK chart is Goody two shoes - Adam Ant
US chart is Ebony & Ivory - Paul McCartney & Stevie Wonder

Nice site! 

grtz,


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2005)

This Diamond Ring	- Gary Lewis &The Playboys on American Charts.

 Tired Of Waiting For You - The Kinks on the UK chart


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 20, 2005)

"Young Love," by Tab Hunter.

1957...February.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 21, 2005)

My "life theme" songs:

 US:  "All night long" by Lionel Richie :boing1:
 UK:  "Uptown Girl" by Billy Joel.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 21, 2005)

USA-Duke Of Earl - Gene Chandler
UK - Rock-A-Hula Baby / Cant Help Falling In Love - Elvis Presley

LOL LOL


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jul 21, 2005)

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## jonah2 (Jul 21, 2005)

In the UK

'Something In The Air' - Thunderclap Newman (only ever nr 1)

This knocked the beatles off their last ever Nr 1 spot - In turn knocked off by the Stones with their own last ever nr 1 'Honky Tonk Women'

They just dont make em like they used to

Jonah

I was born 36 years ago today - the very day a man set foot on the moon.


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2005)

happy birthday


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 21, 2005)

i just looked it up and it said it was Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry

makes me feel old


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 21, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> In the UK
> I was born 36 years ago today - the very day a man set foot on the moon.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY      artyon:


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 21, 2005)

You can't have a more fitting song on your birthday than the one I had...."The long and winding road" by the Beattles.   Yes, it has been and I hope it continues to have some interesting curves in it for a long time to come.


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 25, 2005)

-On the American side... Michael Jackson "Rock with You".

-Scary.

-British side... Pink Floyd "Another Brick in the Wall".

-The Floyd;-)

A---)


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 25, 2005)

US: "Everything is Beautiful" by Ray Stevens

UK: "Yellow River" by Christie _(hmmm, don't know that one)_


----------



## Kenpo-Sloth (Jul 26, 2005)

You've lost that Lovin' Feeling  --Righteous Brothers

 Does that make me a maverick!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  IYKWIM LOL


----------



## Xequat (Jul 26, 2005)

9 months early...Feel Like Makin' Love.  Hmmm, appropriate.  Ugh.

Birthdate...He Don't Love You Like I Love You by Tony Orlando and Dawn.  Heh, my name's Tony, maybe I was named after him, even though I've never heard the song.

18th birthday...Freak Me.  Wow, what a combination!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jul 26, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> 9 months early...Feel Like Makin' Love.  Hmmm, appropriate.  Ugh. Birthdate...He Don't Love You Like I Love You by Tony Orlando and Dawn.  Heh, my name's Tony, maybe I was named after him, even though I've never heard the song. 18th birthday...Freak Me.  Wow, what a combination!


Yep. :ultracool


----------



## Rynocerous (Aug 10, 2005)

Eye of the Tiger-Survivor, and Im much like the new Rocky movie Ironically enough! LOL


Rynocerous


----------



## Shotochem (Aug 12, 2005)

US-  Love Child

UK-  The Good the Bad the Ugly!!!!! :xtrmshock 

I should have known...... :waah:


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 18, 2005)

Howe "The Battle Hymn of the Republic"

No, actually it was:

Pat Boone "Ain't That A Shame"


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> US: "Everything is Beautiful" by Ray Stevens
> 
> UK: "Yellow River" by Christie _(hmmm, don't know that one)_


 
  Gin-Gin i have that on 45 "yellow river" it's a great song (i used to be a dj)
  but i remember buying that when i was young. 
  ps,,,just had to jump in there and say that


----------



## lonekimono10 (Aug 24, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> This Diamond Ring    - Gary Lewis &The Playboys on American Charts.
> 
> Tired Of Waiting For You - The Kinks on the UK chart


 two great songs, i have them both on 45(sorry) some people may not know what that is , it's a small record 45 ".


----------

